# A "special" Rio Grande UK kit: D&RGW #126 (*Pics)



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back I completed D&RGW #215 _Pagosa Springs _and I began thinking about a Baggage Car for my consist that I was assembling. As many of you know, I am a big fan of Rio Grande UK Models which have laser cut wood kits that are drop in replacements for the sides of AMS coaches. I contacted Jonathan at Electric and Steam Model Works who is the US distributor for Rio Grande UK Models and told him what I wanted. Rio Grande UK did not have a Baggage Car as one of their regular stock but they were able to make a "special" order for me! For decals, the only place to go (IMHO) is Cedarleaf Custom Decals! They are heads and tails above anything else I have ever used! Stan was able to get me a set made up and to my door in less than a week!

I assumed (yes, I know what that means!) that a baggage car would be extremely easy as there weren't any passenger windows to have to do. Oh no! This one had another wrinkle that I had never tackled: a simulated metal strip that runs along the bottom of the car and is riveted! It looked as if I would finally have to learn the art of "punching" rivets into styrene! David at Rio Grande UK made a wonderful template that I was able to just place under the plastic sheet. I used a clear thin sheet that I got at Hobby Lobby and rounded a large wood screw's tip. Two light taps of a claw hammer per rivet and about one hour's time and I was done! I think it worked rather well! I moved the stacks from each of the ends and relocated one near the center as in the picture that I have of the prototype. I used the 16 window facade that David supplied with the kit and spray painted the back with flat clear to cloud up the clerestory windows. The wood sides were spray painted with Floquil Pullman Green and then given a coat of Floquil Clear Semi-Gloss (Satin), then the decals and finally another coat of Semi-Gloss. This now completes my initial consist and is the fifth kit that I have built from Rio Grande UK Models. Here are some pics of the finished car:










Heres a shot of the riveted sheet along the bottom of the car:










The clerestory facade:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy you are getting good at this! Very nice.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Steve, I'm sure you are the US expert on them.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That will be a very nice addition to your train Steve. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I really had fun doing this one! It's the only one without lighting but I did wire it so that it will transmit battery power from the boxcar in the front of the train to the rest of the cars.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Steve. A great piece of work...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some people sure have the talent. Yours is a great job well done.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

Great looking car! 

Tom


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car Steve. You sure do nice work. I wonder if Rio Grande UK will offer the kit as part of their regular line.

Doc


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Very Nice Steve, The rivet strip looks good. 
Pleased you enjoy building my kits. 

Sorry it took so long to get to you. 

David @ Rio Grande Models UK


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Steve, 
I am really anxious to see all of your cars in action.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
It was a special order so I really didn't expect it anytime sooner. I am a big fan of your kits and have been thinking of branching out to some of your other ones. I noticed that you included the rivet pattern for a Baggage/Mail Car. Are you considering a kit for this design? The car wouldn't have platforms at the end but would have the roof walk and hand rails. It would be a worthy addition to your line but _would_ be a step up from just being a drop in replacement for the coach sides! Please let me know if you are indeed considering making this design as I would definitely be interested!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

#126 looks great Steve

And Stan did a really nice job on the decals. 
It's hard to print yellow decals to show up on a green background. I've never been able to do it successfully with my own printer.


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, 
I have made a set of sides to represent a RPO. and they are available to special order. 
For orders please contact Jonathan at EMW. 

David


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Great news about the RPO's! Will talk to Jonathan at the BTS.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Steve. 

If you want to put lights in it, bring it down sometime and we'll get 'er done.

Hopefully, next week I will be able to edit the video and post the pictures from the WAGRS club meeting at your home layout. Things have been crazy-busy around here the last two weeks.

JimC.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, 
Very nice job on 126. 

Chuckger


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
Thanks but with the clerestory windows painted over (the ones visible are merely a facade) there really wouldn't be much need for them! That's really why I decided not to light the car. Thanks for the compliments guys! I can't say it enough, "These kits are great for beginners but they produce a professional job that looks really fine!" One of the reasons I was so hesitant to try kit bashing or scratch building was that I was afraid that my modeling skills wouldn't be of an acceptable quality right off the bat (a not unreasonable assumption.) These kits are easy enough that they made my fears groundless and the quality is easily high enough that, when completed, they blend in with everything else that came right out of the box! Give 'em a try!


----------

